
HOW TO: Build a Local Startup Community - turoczy
http://mashable.com/2011/05/13/build-startup-community/
======
traviso
Turoczy, next time I'm in Portland we gotta meet up

~~~
turoczy
Sounds good. Please let me know when you're in town. And let's make that
happen.

